# Boerboels Anyone?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone trained any Boerboels or had any? They are my dream dog!!


----------



## Diane Seaman (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.ogindianapolis.org/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have seen all of two, nice dogs, way too high thresholds. Good pet.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Depends on what you want out of the dog. I had a boerboel female. Good willingness, didn't even have to leash break her just took her for a walk at 9 weeks and she never showed any resistance. Easy to live with in the sense that she didn't require a structured obedience program, I just modulated my voice and got her to do everything I need, an intuitive dog. However this doesn't translate into trainability as far as what we'd expect from a GSD for example. Even if she knew what was asked of her the reaction would be delayed, like she always took a moment to think about it. Working on the command more in an attempt to make the dog react faster or more crisply wouldn't change anything. Still trainability was better than what I've seen in other mastiff types like neos.

I don't think the dog is suitable for street work or sport although with a lot of patience motivation and working it only in its prey drive you can probably get it to do the routines. It's an intimidating dog with some natural defensive territorial instincts but nothing exceptional. There was some dominance undertones that I had to stay on top of. Overall a nice dog but by no means a serious working obedience or protection dog.


----------

